

Flickr Rebellion Brews at Specter of M$ Acquisition - danielha
http://blog.wired.com/monkeybites/2008/02/what-would-micr.html
"A small but vocal minority on Flickr are already staging online protests at the prospect of a Microsoft takeover. Flickr is one of several popular Web 2.0 websites owned by Yahoo that loyal users fear will suffer under Microsoft ownership."
======
brlewis
I bet they won't use many core users. People are very much invested in flickr.

